# L.A. Noire due in Sept. for PS3, 360 - Report



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

Rockstar and Team Bondi's stylistic detective thriller resurfaces with a release window and a new edition for Microsoft's console. 


Last September, Rockstar Games promised new information on L.A. Noire would arrive "very soon." Over four months later, the latest issue of _Game Informer_ has arrived with the long-in-development mystery game's _film noir_-style visuals splashed across the cover. 

 After a half-decade in development, things are looking up for L.A. Noire.




Besides detailing the long development cycle behind L.A. Noire--which was first announced in 2005--the magazine lists it as arriving this September. It also reveals that the formerly PlayStation 3 exclusive is now also in development for the Xbox 360, but will remain a single-player only experience. Though initially announced as a Sony-published project, the game was listed as coming to "next-generation consoles" when Rockstar took it over in 2006. 

The debut effort from Australia-based Team Bondi, L.A. Noire takes place in 1940s Los Angeles, the setting for many detective films and novels, such as the brutal crime fiction of James Ellroy. Like the author's acclaimed novels _The Black Dahlia_ and _L.A. Confidential_, it will have players entangled in a violent web of vice, corruption, and crime in the titular metropolis' underworld. Players will be tasked with solving a series of murders in what Rockstar describes as an "open-ended challenge," with atmosphere provided courtesy of a jazz soundtrack. 

Rockstar cofounder and creative director Sam Houser is executive-producing L.A. Noire, with Team Bondi founder Brendan McNamara (writer and director of The Getaway) serving as director of development. 

[ Watch Video ]


 "L.A. Noire due in Sept. for PS3, 360 - Report" was posted by Tor Thorsen on Tue, 09 Feb 2010 16:12:38 -0800


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

This will be a game worth looking into,it's great to see games with more substance behind them then just run and gun.


----------

